# Need ideas…



## Luridgast (Nov 16, 2022)

Soooo, I help run a small furry/aquatic sona group on discord/twitter called Sharks Lagoon. I want to do a event for the hoildays that people can join but don’t know what. Would you be willing to help me come up with an idea? 
 Halloween I made egg adopts that were shared between twitter and discord. So looking to do something different. I want to have you keep in mind that it will be split between the two platforms and they are always looking for people to join so the size may change. Any suggestions I am willing to take. 
Also keep in mind our server is 13+ so no nsfw stuff is allowed. We have it like this because we know some younger people are discovering their inner furry and we want to help support that.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 16, 2022)

Adoptable Holiday fish and/or fishmaids (mermaids that look like different kinds of fish from to to bottom but still have a human shaped torso and such) for the different holidays that fall around Xmas (Xmas, Hanukkah, Kwanzaa ect) in the form of a raffle.


----------

